# Interior 200A Homeline 8/16 feed thru panel



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

All I can find is the 3r version, i need the same setup just with a flush cover. Is this thing even available? Monday ill ask at the supply house but im trying to get some ideas


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Hippie said:


> All I can find is the 3r version, i need the same setup just with a flush cover. Is this thing even available? Monday ill ask at the supply house but im trying to get some ideas


I don't think I've ever seen a feed through interior panel.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Buy a subfeed lug kit. That's what I've used on Siemens indoor panels.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Cow said:


> Buy a subfeed lug kit. That's what I've used on Siemens indoor panels.


There's a normal 30/40 homeline there now no way to put sub feed lugs on it as far as I know.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

http://static.schneider-electric.us/docs/Circuit%20Protection/Miniature%20Circuit%20Breakers/0750DB0301.pdf

I guess I don't understand. You can take most any panel, any brand and add a subfeed lug kit to it just by stabbing it onto a few breakers spaces.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Wow thanks man I have never seen one of those.. Every time I've dealt with sub feed lugs they were always bolted on the end of the bus.. That's exactly what I need


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

$235 for this thing I could almost buy 2 main breaker panels for that much.. And I just got the lugs not even a breaker type. Still its going to save a ton of labor and time so well worth it


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You look into whether or not the interiors might change out. Sometimes they will interchange pretty easily.


----------

